#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Alguem poderia testar esse link? ATENCAO LINK DE VIRUS.

## meraki

Senhores, quero compartilhar uma coisa que me deixou triste, mas talvez eu esteja enganado.

Esse link ta passando pelo meu squid.
http://mail.beian.gov.cn/xxiang/beianxx/terra2006.scr

Recebi ele por email, mas ele passa, o firefox abre a janela de download.

Mas se eu mudar quelquer letra, por exmplo, terra2005.scr, entao o squid bloqueia.

Meu squid ta programado para barras .scr.
Não sei oq esta acontecendo.

Alguem ideia?
 :Help: 

APENAS TESTAR! NAO BAIXE O ARQUIVO.

----------


## ruyneto

So uma coisa, porque por um link de virus pro pessoal testar aqui, acho que devia ter mais cuidado com o titulo do seu topico e nao dizer pro pessoal testar o link.

falows

----------


## meraki

Não foi essa minha intenção! Acho que Não fui bem claro.

ATENCAO é um link de virus, NÃO BAIXAR.

A intençao é ver se o squid de voces esta bloqueando isso.

Não é necessario baixar o aquivo, apenas ver se ele passa pelo squid.
Como expliquei acima, ele passa pelo meu Squid quando não deveria. E qualquer outro .SCR ele blqueia, menos esse.


Se isso for um incomodo, alguem administrador favor apagar esse topico.

----------

Eu achei bem claro que o nosso amigo colocou aviso que era virus. Amigo, vou testar e posto o que ocorrer. Valeu.

----------


## Daniel_Fe

O problema esta no seu SQUID, poste as usa ACLs para analizarnos o q ersta havendo de errado. :P

----------

Esse virus contamina linux?

----------


## edmafer

> Não foi essa minha intenção! Acho que Não fui bem claro.
> 
> ATENCAO é um link de virus, NÃO BAIXAR.
> 
> A intençao é ver se o squid de voces esta bloqueando isso.
> 
> Não é necessario baixar o aquivo, apenas ver se ele passa pelo squid.
> Como expliquei acima, ele passa pelo meu Squid quando não deveria. E qualquer outro .SCR ele blqueia, menos esse.
> 
> ...


O problema com certeza é ai, pois aqui meu squid barrou.

Por acaso você definiu de forma correta suas ACL's:

\.scr$
ou
você liberou antes de bloquear todos os sites que contenham gov na url, ou terra?

----------


## meraki

> Postado originalmente por meraki
> 
> Não foi essa minha intenção! Acho que Não fui bem claro.
> 
> ATENCAO é um link de virus, NÃO BAIXAR.
> 
> A intençao é ver se o squid de voces esta bloqueando isso.
> 
> Não é necessario baixar o aquivo, apenas ver se ele passa pelo squid.
> ...


Bem lembrado do $, não tinha colocado.
Vou verificar isso.
Obrigado.

----------


## DropALL

Lembrando que só usuario windows seria infectado... então danem-se  :Frown: 6)

----------

